# Combine an USB mouse and hard drive...?



## Grolyn

I have a tiny 1" USB hard drive that I got cheap because the case was smashed (why did it have to look like hockey puck???   ) and it is very small.

Since it still works, I've thought about tucking it someplace and still be easy to remove for transfer to different computer and I thought of my USB mouse.  It has lots of empty space.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a really small 2 ports USB 2.0 hub that I can squeeze into the mouse along with the hard drive?  I can't just share the USB cable with both mouse and hard drive as that'd lead to conflicts.  Since the hard drive requires 500mA, I'd have to use an externally powered USB hub and I thought of piggybacking the extra current on +5v line to the mouse and then tapping that to the USB power.  I'll probably have to replace the mouse stock cable with one that is USB 2.0 certified for reliable performance.

Theorically it should work.  Worse case scenario: I have a blown 2 ports USB hub, mouse, and hard drive and maybe the main USB hub connected to my computer.   

The hard drive itself is probabbly the same as those used in Compact Flash II Microdrive with the extra board for USB.  I'll probably tie the hard drive's activity light to the mouse's lighted scroll wheel.


----------



## Geoff

Are you talking about an actual 1" hard drive, or a flash drive?


----------



## Grolyn

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about an actual 1" hard drive, or a flash drive?



The actual 1" hard drive.  I doubt the flash drive would be measured in rotational speel


----------



## supersly_jones

where the heck did you find a 1 inch hard drive...is it on inch tall or is that the width...got a web cam...lets see some pics


----------



## Grolyn

Here you go, the hard drive itself and the USB interface board next to an US penny.  The case the drive was originally in was smashed, it looked like this one (and probably is this one) http://www.seagate.com/support/st1/index.html


----------



## supersly_jones

wow thats amazing....never heard of something like that...to bad its only 2.5 to 5 gb....which stillisn't bad but if it were like 10 or more that would be cool


----------

